

Define your sizing parameters on any shirt we make - jontang
http://vastrm.com/blog/

======
glaugh
I typically recommend against buying Vastrm because now that I have a bunch of
Vastrm shirts all my other shirts feel like they don't fit that well in
comparison. They can't compete.

I'm not a super fashion-conscious person but damn these shirts feel good.

Disclosure, I was in Vastrm's batch.

------
dmckeon
The blog should include a link to the main site <http://vastrm.com> rather
than only to the maze of twisty little blog links. I felt sure there would be
one somewhere, but even googling:

    
    
        "vastrm.com" site:"vastrm.com/blog/" -"vastrm.com/blog"
    

turned up nothing. (yes, HN folk can cut a URL down, but there likely are
more, other customers out there.)

------
ihodes
Very cool—may need to give Vastrm a try soon!

Just a note, and I'm not even sure the shirt is Vastrm's, but the shirt of the
man in the photo at the end of this point is far too tight (see how it pull
across his chest?) May not be the best representation of your product. Cool
blazer, though! Pique is a great spring/summer blazer fabric.

~~~
jontang
Great eye. Shirt was not actually ours. The blazer and bow tie were though.

